# 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel (box-pressed) Cigar Review - Not a fan



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got some of these to try... Regretting the choice, it has a real easy draw but an odd flavor, I won't be buying anymore of these.

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel (box-pressed) Cigar Review - Not a fan


----------

